# Does it return after pregnancy?



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

I was diagnosed with IBS just under two years ago after a couple of bad years. I had finally got it vaugley (occasional flare ups) under control with diet and 'metamusil' then i got pregnant during which i haven't really suffered with any IBS-D but am now horrified what will happen when i have the baby as some say IBS will come back with a vengence - i'm having enough bad nightmares about having the baby let alone having an IBS-D attack as well!!! Any advice would be appreicated


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Pregnancy can sometimes change a woman's body permanantely sometimes for the better sometimes not. Time will tell what changes if any you will have with your ibs. All I say is relax enjoy time with your baby and see what happens. Take care.


----------



## 19676 (Jul 4, 2005)

I just gave birth a little over 5 months ago. In the hospital, I had a flare up (the day after giving birth) but it was the stool softener they gave me...I definitely did NOT need it. After that, things were great until just last week. I have one that is a little over 2. It was the same with her. I was fine until she was 4-5 months old...then back to my old self. Maybe your body will change and it will be longer lasting. In the meantime, enjoy!This is why I think a lot my my IBS-D is contributed to hormones. However, I don't think I will ever be able to convince a doctor of that.


----------



## 23171 (Sep 21, 2006)

HiI am approaching menopause and I have endometriosis and IBS (which the doctors think it is in my head







).I not sure if I am in the position to answer anything on pregnancy either. But I have check with the doc about menopause and he says it may eliminate my endo problem and IBS is totally unrelated. I guess it makes sense since it is two different system - one is reproductive and the other gastro system.However, I understand that a women's body changes with menop and hopefully it helps my IBS too. I find yogurt helps me in my IBS. I found this blog. http://ibsrelieftips.blogspot.com/2007/03/...and-yogurt.htmlHave a nice dayPrem


----------

